# New opioids with NO ADDICTION factor



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.kingpharm.com/uploads/pdf_news/...TI_11-10-05.pdf


----------



## 15778 (Oct 29, 2005)

Aww. It's still Oxycodone, just as addicitive as before. The difference is they make the pills out of goop that keeps people from using it to get high.


----------

